# Miss BB



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

Everything was set for me to finally adopt Miss BB from the SPCA. I had been her advocate since January when I started to volunteer. She had been used for educational programs for a number of years but they havn't been going out to schools the last couple of years. BB (black bunny) didn't even have a proper name. She spent eight years in a cage with poor nutrition, no exercise, no toys, and very little interaction. I so wanted to bring this sweet girl home to have a family that loved her. Every day when I came in to volunteer she would run up and press her nose against the bars, waiting to be snuggled. I would leave her with toys that she would happily be flinging as I left, but they would be gone again the next day. I convinced them to spay her but she didn't make it. She had uterine cancer that had spread all over. It breaks my heart that she never had a real home. 

Binky free sweet Miss BB. I am so sorry I could not do better for you.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Miss BB. At least she had someone to remember her and take care of her during the last few months of her life.

Binky free sweet girl


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 29, 2012)

Binky free little girl, you will finally know what it means to belong. All of the other bunnies at the bridge were waiting for you.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You were her advocate & at least she didn't have a lingering death.


----------



## HEM (Jun 29, 2012)

We are sorry to hear about BB
At least she got some happiness when you were around, which is good.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 30, 2012)

You did all you could. Binky free at last sweet girl. :rip:ink iris::rainbow::sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear. Sounds like you gave her some enjoyment though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of BB's passing. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear 
*hugs*


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 5, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Sounds like she got to experience real love from you before she passed. You were her champion and she knew she was special to you!!! Binkie Free BB!!!

(I'm curious. Why would the people take the toys away that you had brought her?)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 5, 2012)

Honestly I'm not sure why they took her toys away. I guess they cleaned her house and just didn't put them back? They would just go missing. I brought her baby rattles to be different rather than using cat toys that they would use for cats. No one else was using baby rattles so they were clearly hers. I also made some home made wood, sissal, and bell toys that my kids love to throw and chew on. They would also go missing. I guess they didn't think she needed toys?

Thanks everyone for the condolances. She was a very special girl. I don't even have a picture of her, but I will never forget her little face. At least she is no longer suffering, because if the cancer was that advanced she was probably in pain. I think and hope she knew that I loved her even if I couldn't take her home.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you checked their web page or other workers as to whether there is a photo of her??


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 5, 2012)

They didn't have any pictures because she was never up for adoption.


----------

